# Deu na TV



## Encolpius

You can read this sentence here in the Portuguese-Spanish Dictionary.

*Deu na TV que vai chover muito hoje. *

I'm only a beginner in Portuguese but have problems to find *deu* correct. I think there should be *deram*. Just like the Spanish translation (han dado en la televisión). What do native speakres think about the sentence? Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Carfer

_'Deu na TV que vai chover muito hoje'_ is not incorrect in my opinion, although _'deram na T_V...' would be correct too. You can use a similar expression with '_ver_' if referring to the press: _'Veio no jornal que vai chover muito hoje'_ (but, alas, not '_vieram no jornal..._'). And if you use '_dizer_' instead of '_dar_' you have to say _'disseram na TV..._'. I believe we would be in trouble trying to find a rule here. Quite a mess, indeed!


----------



## greenie

Carfer said:


> _'Deu na TV que vai chover muito hoje'_ is not incorrect in my opinion, although _'deram na T_V...' would be correct too. You can use a similar expression with '_ver_' if referring to the press: _'Veio no jornal que vai chover muito hoje'_ (but, alas, not '_vieram no jornal..._'). And if you use '_dizer_' instead of '_dar_' you have to say _'disseram na TV..._'. I believe we would be in trouble trying to find a rule here. Quite a mess, indeed!


 
Disculpe, como sempre, fico confundida.  Não entendo se neste caso se usa ver ou vir.


----------



## Carfer

greenie said:


> Disculpe, como sempre, fico confundida. Não entendo se neste caso se usa ver ou vir.


 

 Sorry, my mistake (and a gross one, by the way. Maybe I should blame this late hour...).

It's obviously '_vir_', not '_ver_'. Thanks a lot for correcting.


----------



## Macunaíma

Although the verb _dar_ is in the active voice you can think of it as having a passive meaning. This usage is very common in this context:

_*Deu* na TV que este será o verão mais quente em 20 anos._
_Você já está sabendo que o banqueiro Edemar Cid Ferreira terá seu acervo de obras de arte leiloado pela Justiça? A notícia *deu* em todos os jornais_ (ou _*saiu* em todos os jornais_).

There's a famous Brazilian comedy movie from the 1980's called _Deu no New York Times_.


----------



## Outsider

"Deu na TV" é o correcto ("deram" não é). Significa o mesmo que "passou na TV". O sujeito deste verbo não é um "eles" implícito, mas sim a oração subordinada "que vai chover muito hoje".


----------



## Encolpius

Thank you indeed. 
And how about this sentence? 

What's on TV tonight?

O que é que *dão / dá* na TV à noite?

I hope now dão is correct.


----------



## Alandria

Concordo com Macu e Out. É "DEU" mesmo no SINGULAR.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



Encolpius said:


> Thank you indeed.
> And how about this sentence?
> 
> What's on TV tonight?
> 
> O que é que *dão / dá* na TV à noite?
> 
> I hope now dão is correct.



Tanto *dão* quanto *dá* soam estranho para mim nesse contexto. 
Acho que melhor seria "_O que é que *passa* na TV à noite?_" Ou então "_... *exibem* na TV_". 

Como o Carfer disse, é difícil achar uma regra para esses usos. 

Até.:


----------



## Carfer

Encolpius said:


> Thank you indeed.
> And how about this sentence?
> 
> What's on TV tonight?
> 
> O que é que *dão / dá* na TV à noite?
> 
> I hope now dão is correct.


 
If it is not correct, I can assure you many people would say that. Although I myself use singular instead of plural, that's precisely because of this example of yours that I didn't reject '_deram_' in your previous question.


----------



## Macunaíma

Encolpius said:


> O que é que *dão / dá* na TV à noite?


 


Tagarela said:


> Acho que melhor seria "_O que é que *passa* na TV à noite?_"


 
Posso escrever em português? Obrigado 

Eu concordo com o Tagarela, _dar_ nesse contexto ficaria estranho (não que seja errado, mas não é o que as pessoas normalmente diriam).

Pense em _dar_ como sinônimo de 'ser veiculado, ser tornado público'; geralmente se refere a um fato, uma notícia isolada.

- Onde você viu que prorrogaram o prazo das inscrições? 
- Deu no noticiário.

Quando você está se referindo a um programa, um filme, uma novela, etc., é melhor usar o verbo _passar_.

What's on TV tonight? (O que vai *passar* na TV hoje à noite?)
They're showing that film for the 100th time this year! (Esse filme está passando pela centésima vez este ano!)


----------



## Outsider

Pode ser uma diferença Portugal-Brasil. Eu acho perfeitamente corrente dizer "O que é que dá [melhor "vai dar"] hoje na TV?"


----------



## Alandria

É porque vocês usam mais do que a gente...


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Pode ser uma diferença Portugal-Brasil. Eu acho perfeitamente corrente dizer "O que é que dá [melhor "vai dar"] hoje na TV?"


 
Concordo. Muito mais, certamente, do que _'o que é que passa/vai passar hoje na TV'_


----------



## Benvindo

Outsider said:


> Pode ser uma diferença Portugal-Brasil...
> 
> - - -
> Também penso que seja. No Brasil, "dar" na TV, jornal, etc., é mais usado para a veiculação de notícias; acho que não é usado para a mera exibição (de um programa de variedades ou um filme, por exemplo) na TV.


----------



## Outsider

E em Portugal não se usa "dar" quando se fala de jornais ou outros meios de comunicação impressos.


----------



## Vanda

Não tem nada de estranho tampouco de incomum. Você vai ouvir, sim, regularmente, as pessoas de todas as esferas sociais dizendo: deu no jornal/ na TV ontem. Eu mesma falo sem nenhum pejo. Nem é coisa de lusos nem de brasileiros, é dos dois (não vou falar sobre os outros países da mesma língua, porque não tenho dados). 
Pode dizer sem medo de ser feliz.


----------

